

San Francisco Cuts ‘Cruising’ for Parking in Half With Market-Clearing Prices - benrmatthews
http://nextcity.org/daily/entry/san-francisco-cuts-cruising-for-parking-in-half-with-market-clearing-prices

======
benrmatthews
And a link to the nicely titled study[1]:

"Is the curb 80% full or 20% empty? Assessing the impacts of San Francisco's
parking pricing experiment"

[1] [http://people.ucsc.edu/~adammb/publications/Millard-
Ball_Wei...](http://people.ucsc.edu/~adammb/publications/Millard-
Ball_Weinberger_Hampshire_2014_Assessing_the_impacts_SFPark.pdf)

